# Hi . Can somebody give an introduction in android ROM developing.



## Prasgeek (Jun 4, 2012)

Im interested in it and trying to develop a ROM in near future.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

learn java.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

With a smidge of Linux.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

JBirdVegas said:


> learn java.


^ that

You may also want to pick up the book "Professional Android 4 Application Development". Even though its about making apps, really good stuff in there applies to rom development also.


----------

